# Me llega encuesta del INE y pone que estoy OBLIGADO A HACERLA por ley, ¿alguien más?



## gordofóbico (9 May 2022)

País de pandereta anclado en el siglo pasado...

- llega carta *certificada *a una dirección donde no vivo, a casa de los padres
- no hay nadie
- hay que ir a recogerla a Correos en horario de 9 a 14:30, si os parece Correos me cojo vacaciones para ir a recoger una puta carta
- al final la recoge mi padre
- son 3 hojas a doble cara + el sobre, va en castellano y en euskera = doble tinta, y encima el puto papel no es reciclado, ¿Y ME VIENEN ESTOS POLÍTICOS HIJOS DE PUTA A DAR LECCIONES DE ECOLOGISMO?
- pone que *irá un entrevistador en horario otra vez de vividor de 9 a 14:30* a esa dirección y que me hará una encuesta, o que llame a no se qué nº para acordar la entrevista
- he sido seleccionado para hacerla durante no se cuántos trimestres 
- *es obligatorio hacerla*

Bueno, si se planta el tío ese en casa de mis padres como mucho les va a sacar el nº de teléfono de mi trabajo, y si quieren encuesta, lógicamente van a tener que venir a mi trabajo, no me pienso mover de aquí.

Año 2022, ¿no saben hacer estas mierdas por email aún? ¿qué es eso de que sólo puedas ir a recoger una carta de 9 a 14:30? ¿y que el pavo del INE? ¿que hace la encuesta sólo de mañanas, cuando lo más normal es que estés trabajando?, ¿cómo es que no saben dónde vivo a estas alturas con la hipoteca y mogollón de contratos que están mi nombre? sigo empadronado en la antigua dirección, no me sale de los huevos perder una mañana para papeleos.

¿Puedo mandar la carta de vuelta a la dirección que pone? estoy por meterles además una rodaja de chorizo y un viva VOX con los colores de Rusia para tocarles los huevos 








Colaboradores en encuestas del INE / Información general


INE. Instituto Nacional de Estadística. National Statistics Institute. Spanish Statistical Office. El INE elabora y distribuye estadisticas de Espana. Este servidor contiene: Censos de Poblacion y Viviendas 2001, Informacion general, Productos de difusion, Espana en cifras, Datos coyunturales...




www.ine.es





*¿Son obligatorias las encuestas?*

Si la encuesta está incluida en el Plan Estadístico Nacional, la Ley de Función Estadística Pública y su desarrollo legislativo posterior determinan que la encuesta es obligatoria. Puede averiguar si la encuesta es obligatoria en la página de la encuesta, en el cuestionario (si lo es, se mencionará expresamente) o preguntándoselo al entrevistador.









¿Las encuestas del INE son obligatorias? Aprende qué hacer si recibes una - Tus Papeles Autónomos


Si has recibido una carta para rellenar las encuestas del INE es importante que sepas qué hacer porque son obligatorias presentar…




tuspapelesautonomos.es





*Si has recibido la encuesta del INE tendrás que rellenarla siempre*
¿Qué significa? Las encuestas tiene varias periodicidades. Pueden ser mensual o anual.

*A partir del momento que la recibes tienes obligación de rellenar y enviar siempre*. Si es mensual, todos los meses. Si es anual todos los años.


----------



## SineOsc (9 May 2022)

He visto una carta similar que decía algo parecido a lo que cuentas...

No creo que sea obligatorio, lo pondrá en la carta para presionar, pero no creo que te vayan a multar ni nada.

Y el encuestador le dices no gracias y ya está.


----------



## MAUSER (9 May 2022)

Yo recibí una con unas claves del instituto de estadística para una encuesta, la quemé. Ya no se más.


----------



## Rompehuevos (9 May 2022)

si es obligatoria pues a trolear se ha dicho


----------



## machote hispano (9 May 2022)

Te quieren quitar los órganos... 

Sip, es obligatorio hacerla. Si se presentan en su puerta no tiene que dejarles pasar, y es conveniente hacer que se identifiquen, carnet profesional + DNI. 

Algunos con contactos en el INE usan esas encuestas para averiguar cosas. Un colega recibió una visita y era eso, alguien curioseando con recursos públicos.


----------



## 4motion (9 May 2022)

A mi también me mandaron Una hace MUCHOS AÑOS todavía me estoy descojonando.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## maxkuiper (9 May 2022)

Y una polla obligatorio. 

Zis, zas y a la papelera


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (9 May 2022)

¿Si estás obligado a hacer una puta encuesta?

Evidentemente no, pero todo depende del complejo de esclavo que gastes.

Aunque igual como están las cosas, han incluido esa nueva obligación en la Constitución, así como el derecho de pernada y la prohibición de la propiedad privada para remeros.

Ahora en serio, hace sólo dos o tres años me habría parecido una pregunta propia de un paranóico esquizo, pero después de los arrestos domiciliarios, los bozales y las banderillas por decreto, no me sorprende en absoluto que dudemos de nuestros derechos y posición en esta distopia de sociedad.


----------



## bit (9 May 2022)

Si no la haces multazo.


----------



## KlatuBaradaNikto (9 May 2022)

gordofóbico dijo:


> País de pandereta anclado en el siglo pasado...
> 
> - llega carta *certificada *a una dirección donde no vivo, a casa de los padres
> - no hay nadie
> ...



Di que eres analfabeto y ni sabes escribirl y que se joda el ine el estado y su puta madre


----------



## chainsaw man (9 May 2022)

Ostia, te estan dando la oportunidad de trollearles en toda la cara y la rechazas? vamos me iba a dedicar a rellenar yo encuestas de esas poniendo la minima puntuacion a todo y quejandome de los politicos a la minima oportunidad que tuviera que escribir algo ahi.


----------



## Topedelagama (9 May 2022)

Si tienes una empresa de algún sector en concreto, te suelen llegar esas cartas y si estás obligado a contestarlas, en mi caso las he visto mucho en empresas con este epígrafe 844: Servicios de publicidad, relaciones públicas y similares, también en empresas relacionadas con eventos o espectáculos, 

Ojo que las multas pueden ser importantes:

No responder al INE puede costarle hasta 300.000 mil euros - CMMedia


----------



## CocoVin (9 May 2022)

Mi carta fue a la basura.


----------



## zirick (9 May 2022)

Estás obligado a hacerla o a recibir una sanción.
Siempre que no se note mucho puedes trolear, no te digo que trolees pero yo lo haría y apura los plazos de entrega todo lo que puedas para "putear" un poco más.


----------



## McLovin (9 May 2022)

gordofóbico dijo:


> País de pandereta anclado en el siglo pasado...
> 
> - llega carta *certificada *a una dirección donde no vivo, a casa de los padres
> - no hay nadie
> ...




Alucino. Yo llamaría al número que te han dado para buscar una hora más adecuada: les diría perfecto, podéis venir a mi portal, en la puta calle (estoy muy concienciado con el covis) y respetando la distancia sociata de seguridad de 2 metros (y con triple mascarilla por supuesto) ahí podremos hacer la entrevista A LAS 19:30 de la tarde, que es cuando llegó de trabajar para que me extraigais mi dinero mensualmente vía impuestos. Solo puedo a esa hora....si no aceptan, mantente firme y diles que como mucho te manden a alguien a tu oficina a la 13:30....como el parásito que irá será funcionario, le joderá infinitamente perderse su décimo octavo café del día o no salir de trabajar a la 13:58 como hace todos los días. Al enemigo NI AGUA.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (9 May 2022)

Topedelagama dijo:


> Si tienes una empresa de algún sector en concreto, te suelen llegar esas cartas y si estás obligado a contestarlas, en mi caso las he visto mucho en empresas con este epígrafe 844: Servicios de publicidad, relaciones públicas y similares, también en empresas relacionadas con eventos o espectáculos,
> 
> Ojo que las multas pueden ser importantes:
> 
> No responder al INE puede costarle hasta 300.000 mil euros - CMMedia



Ostia, 300 millones de euros de multa!


----------



## dragon33 (9 May 2022)

Si es obligada no es obligado responder con sinceridad, se les trolea y punto.


----------



## remerus (9 May 2022)

Hace años a mi tambien me llego una carta en que se iban a pasar por casa, no abri la puerta que les den, que se vayan a manipular a otro lado.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (9 May 2022)

Ese es el problema de que las cosas las lleven boomers, siguen estancados en los años 60 y lo siguen haciendo todo como entonces.


----------



## Luftwuaje (9 May 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Ostia, 300 millones de euros de multa!


----------



## Dj Puesto (9 May 2022)

No sé si es obligatoria de verdad o no o no pero yo he rellenado varias de estas para clientes y me he inventado absolutamente todo. Es una cosa farragosa y te piden a veces datos que ni de coña vas a revelar al estado, normal que el CIS/INE no de una si todo el mundo miente pero es que no te queda otra, te obligan a contestar a punta de pistola.


----------



## gordofóbico (9 May 2022)

Troleo o destrucción, no queda otra


----------



## AssGaper (9 May 2022)

Las encuestas de INE SON OBLIGATORIAS. Y ENCIMA YA TE TIENEN FICHADO Y ESTAS HACIENDO LAS ENCUESTAS CADA PUTO AÑO.

Algunos directores en la empresa que trabajo estan hasta los cojones, pero tienen la escusa que al ser de una empresa, si la dejan luego estan exentos de hacerla, ya que respondian bajo la empresa que trabajaban.

A titulo personal ya es una persecución porque no tienes escapatoria. Incluso se dan casos de estar gente haciendo 6 encuestas cada mes!!!









Las encuestas del INE ¿Son o no son obligatorias?


Las encuestas del INE son obligatorias y además tienen sanciones para aquellos que no cumplen con esta obligación. ¿Porqué tu y no otro?




romehuconsultores.com












La pesadilla de las encuestas del INE. ¡No se te ocurra ignorarlas! - Redactor Freelance


Si has recibido una de las encuestas del Ine para rellenar... ¡No la ignores! Estas encuestas son obligatorias y si no respondes te multarán.




www.redactorfreelance.com





Esta claro que van a ir a acoso y derrivo como otra forma de ingresar al fisco.


----------



## edefakiel (9 May 2022)

Pues me podrán obligar a hacer la encuesta, pero dudo que me puedan obligar a no ser retrasado mientras la relleno.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (9 May 2022)

Habla como un mongolo que parezca que eres retrasado , igual hasta te cae una paga


----------



## Baltasar G thang (9 May 2022)

gordofóbico dijo:


> País de pandereta anclado en el siglo pasado...
> 
> - llega carta *certificada *a una dirección donde no vivo, a casa de los padres
> - no hay nadie
> ...



responde a todas las preguntas con
"podemos sube, vox baja, viva tezanos"

a lo mejor te dan un premio


----------



## Baltasar G thang (9 May 2022)

si es la encuesta que te pide que pongas lo que haces a lo largo del dia hora por hora, no te olvides de mencionar a burbuja info, a pazuzu, a la copropandi, a octubre, y a los profetas ayrandiano y visilleras


----------



## ShellShock (9 May 2022)

Los funcivagos de mierda no tienen suficiente con disponer de tu dinero, también tienen que disponer de TU TIEMPO cuando les sale de los cojones.

Lo de los "servicios públicos" (de servicio dan poco, la verdad) con horarios de atención al público que nos excluyen a todos los que trabajamos en lo privado es de puta traca, joder. Que hay que pedir VACACIONES para hacer un puto trámite cada vez que al Estado de los cojones le da la gana. Y muchas veces para llevar papeles de una rama de la administración a otra, porque debe ser que la administración no sabe lo que es un servicio de mensajería interno.

Lo de que te líen con una mierda suya y encima tengas que ir tú a recoger la puta carta a correos (que vayan ellos a buscarte a ti, cojones) es ya de juzgado de guardia.

No sé, en este país tragamos demasiado con los funcivagos de los cojones. En lugar de servirnos ellos a nosotros es al contrario. No hay quien aguante toda esta mierda ya.

ACOJONANTE lo de este país. Hay que echar al 50% de los funcionarios a la puta calle YA y automatizar la administración.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (9 May 2022)

frotate el culo con todo el papel y el funci que lo tenga que manipular ya habra tocado todo tu esfinter


----------



## Clorhídrico (9 May 2022)

Es como lo de que no pueden obligar a vacunarte. Pero pueden multarte si te niegas. 

Democracia.

Salu2


----------



## skinnyemail (9 May 2022)

En mi trabajo las sanguijuelos de recursos humanos hacían una encuesta larguísima que incluía preguntas como si había sido acosado sexualmente en el trabajo.

Iba a trolear pero leí que las respuestas eran vinculantes.

Encuesta anónima mis cojones.


----------



## Javito68 (9 May 2022)

Responde con cosas contradictorias…. El entrevistador ni se coscará sobre todo si es joven, y el que analize los resultados te desechará, dejándote tranquilo…


----------



## ShellShock (9 May 2022)

Funcionarios que en lugar de resolverte problemas te los crean. Y te cobran por ello.

Cada día un pasito más cerca de la República Socialista Soviética de Hispanistán.


----------



## Ibn Sina (9 May 2022)

Mis padres tuvieron que hacer una encuesta de gasto familiar hace unos años. Era para saber el gasto medio familiar y tenían que darles tickets de lo que gastaban. Al parecer duraba varios años, pero tuvieron la suerte de que sólo lo tuvieron que hacer el primer año porque cambiaron de piso (la asignación debía de ser por domicilio).

Puede que no sea lo mismo, pero entiendo que son obligatorias y que te arriesgas a una multa por no hacerlo.


----------



## max power (9 May 2022)

Contesta cosas descabelladas o "no lo recuerdo"


----------



## melf (9 May 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Los funcivagos de mierda no tienen suficiente con disponer de tu dinero, también tienen que disponer de TU TIEMPO cuando les sale de los cojones.
> 
> Lo de los "servicios públicos" (de servicio dan poco, la verdad) con horarios de atención al público que nos excluyen a todos los que trabajamos en lo privado es de puta traca, joder. Que hay que pedir VACACIONES para hacer un puto trámite cada vez que al Estado de los cojones le da la gana. Y muchas veces para llevar papeles de una rama de la administración a otra, porque debe ser que la administración no sabe lo que es un servicio de mensajería interno.
> 
> ...



No es solo cosa de España. Yo vivo fuera y tambien me llegan encuestas de estas. La primera vez la tire a la basura, como no les llegaba mi respuesta empezaron a llamarme por telefono, dije que no la habia recibido y me mandaron una nueva que volvi a ignorar, volvieron a insistir y como al final la cosa se puso tensa la conteste. Desde entonces todos los años recibo una.


----------



## brotes_verdes (9 May 2022)

A los empresarios tambien nos las suelen hacer cada poco. Y si, son obligatorias


----------



## Talosgüevos (9 May 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> Ostia, 300 millones de euros de multa!



Y eso es con descuento por pronto pago 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Pollepolle (9 May 2022)

Pasa del tema ya ya esta. Tengo un amigo que no la hizo y no le paso absolutamente nada.


----------



## gordofóbico (9 May 2022)

Ibn Sina dijo:


> Mis padres tuvieron que hacer una encuesta de gasto familiar hace unos años. Era para saber el gasto medio familiar y tenían que darles tickets de lo que gastaban. Al parecer duraba varios años, pero tuvieron la suerte de que sólo lo tuvieron que hacer el primer año porque cambiaron de piso (la asignación debía de ser por domicilio).
> 
> Puede que no sea lo mismo, pero entiendo que son obligatorias y que te arriesgas a una multa por no hacerlo.



ostia puta flipante, qué puto infierno


----------



## gordofóbico (9 May 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> Los funcivagos de mierda no tienen suficiente con disponer de tu dinero, también tienen que disponer de TU TIEMPO cuando les sale de los cojones.
> 
> Lo de los "servicios públicos" (de servicio dan poco, la verdad) con horarios de atención al público que nos excluyen a todos los que trabajamos en lo privado es de puta traca, joder. Que hay que pedir VACACIONES para hacer un puto trámite cada vez que al Estado de los cojones le da la gana. Y muchas veces para llevar papeles de una rama de la administración a otra, porque debe ser que la administración no sabe lo que es un servicio de mensajería interno.
> 
> ...



Mejor resumen imposible, se nota que estás hasta los cojones como yo, MI TIEMPO ES SAGRADO, en los papeleos que hay que hacer en las ciudades que me obliga a coger coche, chupar atascos, mala ostia, pagar parking... pues todos caducados y a tomar por culo, algún día me voy a meter en un marrón


----------



## rulifu (9 May 2022)

gordofóbico dijo:


> País de pandereta anclado en el siglo pasado...
> 
> - llega carta *certificada *a una dirección donde no vivo, a casa de los padres
> - no hay nadie
> ...



Si. Es obligatoria. Como ciudadano tienes derechos y deberes. A mi me tocó hacer una sobre turismo hace unos años, fueron 6 encuestas. Un coñazo pero es lo que hay. Debes hacerla. Así como te recogen la basura todos los días pues a ti te ha tocado eso. Igual que si te toca ser mesa electoral.


----------



## asiqué (9 May 2022)

hace años me llego algo parecido, pero de una organizacion vasca de estadistica…
pase, insistieron y al final una carta "obligando"
Pues pille un boli y puse lo que me vino en ganas, incluso en un apartado puse algo como que mi dinero lo gasto en drogas y putes.
no se que saldria en la estadistica oficial de euskadi


----------



## Lord Vader (9 May 2022)

gordofóbico dijo:


> *irá un entrevistador en horario otra vez de vividor de 9 a 14:30* a esa dirección y que me hará una encuesta





gordofóbico dijo:


> es obligatorio




Avisa que eres nudista.


----------



## theelf (9 May 2022)

Me.llego a mi tambien. Papel muy duro para limpiarse el culo


----------



## max power (9 May 2022)

rulifu dijo:


> Si. Es obligatoria. Como ciudadano tienes derechos y deberes. A mi me tocó hacer una sobre turismo hace unos años, fueron 6 encuestas. Un coñazo pero es lo que hay. Debes hacerla. Así como te recogen la basura todos los días pues a ti te ha tocado eso. Igual que si te toca ser mesa electoral.



Asi deberia ser, pero yo, mas que como ciudadanos creo que somos tratados como ganado del que se saca todo lo posible. 

Por lo tanto creo legitimada casi cualquier cosa contra este estado.


----------



## ShellShock (9 May 2022)

rulifu dijo:


> Si. Es obligatoria. Como ciudadano tienes derechos y deberes. A mi me tocó hacer una sobre turismo hace unos años, fueron 6 encuestas. Un coñazo pero es lo que hay. Debes hacerla. Así como te recogen la basura todos los días pues a ti te ha tocado eso. Igual que si te toca ser mesa electoral.



Rojo hijo de puta al ignore.


----------



## Pajarotto (9 May 2022)

Al enemigo info cero.

Contacto cero y gym.


----------



## ShellShock (9 May 2022)

melf dijo:


> No es solo cosa de España. Yo vivo fuera y tambien me llegan encuestas de estas. La primera vez la tire a la basura, como no les llegaba mi respuesta empezaron a llamarme por telefono, dije que no la habia recibido y me mandaron una nueva que volvi a ignorar, volvieron a insistir y como al final la cosa se puso tensa la conteste. Desde entonces todos los años recibo una.



La cuestión es, primero, si en ese país usan los datos para engañar a la gente como aquí. Y segundo si usan el dinero de los impuestos para hacer algo de provecho o si lo despilfarran en chiringuitos y gilipolleces como aquí, mientras que los "servicios" públicos son una mierda.

Si las cosas funcionasen bien y el dinero de mis impuestos rindiese lo esperable yo no tendría problema en rellenar unas encuestas.


----------



## McArrow (9 May 2022)

Joer, a mí me la hicieron telefónica, sería el covi o sería la virgen del carmen, pero fue telefónica


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (9 May 2022)

En mi casa llegaban hace tiempo y no hicimos ninguna, si la tiras a la basura no te va a pasar nada, es como la trola de las elecciones normalmente no pasa nada por no presentarse pero si el funcivago de turno está aburrido te puede caer multas.


----------



## Andr3ws (9 May 2022)

En las encuestas del padrón o censo, tambien indican y amenazan de que son obligatorias y bla bla bla. 

Cuanta menos información des de ti, mejor.


----------



## Gorgojo Rojo (9 May 2022)

gordofóbico dijo:


> - *es obligatorio hacerla*



Sí, si así lo ha establecido una Ley (art. 7 de la Ley 12/1989, de 9 de mayo, de la Función Estadística Pública) como, por ejemplo, la "Encuesta del coste de la mano de obra" y la no facilitación de los datos puedes ser objeto de sanción.


----------



## CADAdiasoy+RICO! (9 May 2022)

gordofóbico dijo:


> País de pandereta anclado en el siglo pasado...
> 
> - llega carta *certificada *a una dirección donde no vivo, a casa de los padres
> - no hay nadie
> ...



Son una mafia que nos roba a todos los españoles.

Alguna encuesta hace años siempre por escrito puse lo que me salió de los cojones con todos los datos inventados.

Va a hacer encuestas gratis a esta caterva de hijos de perra parásitos su puta madre


----------



## Larata (9 May 2022)

Artículo 16.2 de la constitución


----------



## altuntun (9 May 2022)

En mi caso que es una Pyme llevamos 8 años mímino haciéndola. Es obligatorio y te ponen multa tras algún preaviso.
Mil veces hemos intentado dejar de hacerla. No hay manera. Lucha pedida


----------



## inteño (9 May 2022)

Como buenos funcis se piensan que esa tarea la puedes introducir en tu horario de trabajo sin afectar a tu producción.


----------



## Gorkako (9 May 2022)

tienes varias opciones:
1º rellenarla con criterio y esperar que no den mucho por el culo
2º recibir al encuestador con una camiseta con una esvástica con manchas de kétchup ( Da igual al partido que votes )
3º hacerte pasar por medio monguer (a algún florero este punto le resultará natural)
4º tirar la carta y hacerte el orejas


----------



## 4motion (9 May 2022)

melf dijo:


> No es solo cosa de España. Yo vivo fuera y tambien me llegan encuestas de estas. La primera vez la tire a la basura, como no les llegaba mi respuesta empezaron a llamarme por telefono, dije que no la habia recibido y me mandaron una nueva que volvi a ignorar, volvieron a insistir y como al final la cosa se puso tensa la conteste. Desde entonces todos los años recibo una.



Correcto, si entras al juego, te volverán a joder, el truco? Nunca contestar, nunca firmar, nunca recoger.

Silencio CIUDADANO.


Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rocker (9 May 2022)

Recuerdo que a mi casa llegó una carta de esas cuando era niño, hará unos 30 años si mal no recuerdo, mi padre trabajaba a turnos y lo que menos gana tenía era de aguantar a nadie preguntándonos sobre nuestra vida y cubriendo papelitos durante varios meses creo que decía una vez por semana. Mi madre no trabajaba fuera, ama de casa cuidando de los hijos. 
En el papel recuerdo que iban a venir en ese horario también hasta las 3 máximo pero si por trabajo no se podía se podía acordar otras horas de tarde.
Mis padres se quedaron con la carta en un cajón un par de meses.

Cuando vieron que nadie les contestaba al timbre del portal ni de la puerta si es que conseguían que algún vecino les abriese durante varios días diferentes a diferentes horas dieron por hecho que era imposible contactar con nosotros, pasarían al siguiente pringado de reserva en la lista de encuestas, será por pringados, de alguna manera tendrán que justificar el sueldo, y sino señores, los resultados son anónimos, los encuestadores que no son tontos, se sientan en la cafetería y cubren ellos mismos los datos, es una puta encuesta, se las suda, sólo quieren cobrar en su puesto de funcionario, cuantos menos problemas mejor... ellos tienen empleo fijo aunque sea de pinta y colorea.


----------



## 4motion (9 May 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Artículo 16.2 de la constitución



Todo el mundo tiene derecho a un trabajo y vivienda digna?

Es ese? 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rocker (9 May 2022)

4motion dijo:


> Correcto, si entras al juego, te volverán a joder, el truco? Nunca contestar, nunca firmar, nunca recoger.
> 
> Silencio CIUDADANO.
> 
> ...



Si no estás esperando por ninguna carta, no se va a recoger ninguna que venga certificada, NO, no te van a regalar nada, no te ha tocado premio, ni te van a dar una chortina desnuda que sale de la caja con una tarta, así que no se te ha perdido nada en correos. Más bien lo llamaría jodéos en lugar de correos, pues es eso lo que os va a tocar si vais a recoger una carta certificada.


----------



## 4motion (9 May 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Si no estás esperando por ninguna carta, no se va a recoger ninguna que venga certificada, NO, no te van a regalar nada, no te ha tocado premio, ni te van a dar una chortina desnuda que sale de la caja con una tarta, así que no se te ha perdido nada en correos. Más bien lo llamaría jodéos en lugar de correos, pues es eso lo que os va a tocar si vais a recoger una carta certificada.



Correcto, el primer objetivo es NO JUGAR SU JUEGO.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Destro (9 May 2022)

gordofóbico dijo:


> hay que ir a recogerla a Correos en horario de 9 a 14:30, si os parece Correos me cojo vacaciones para ir a recoger una ... carta



Si tu horario de trabajo, porque trabajes todos los laborales, te impide ir a recogerla, supongo que tendrías que poder acogerte al derecho de ejercer una obligación legal. Como el cumplimiento de esa encuesta es una obligación legal, deberías tener derecho a x horas libres para poder recoger la documentación, digo yo. Es igual que cuando vas a votar o tienes un juicio u otra obligación legal.

Y todo lo anterior son suposiciones. Consulta con el Ministerio o con tu representante laboral.


----------



## Pajarotto (9 May 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Recuerdo que a mi casa llegó una carta de esas cuando era niño, hará unos 30 años si mal no recuerdo, mi padre trabajaba a turnos y lo que menos gana tenía era de aguantar a nadie preguntándonos sobre nuestra vida y cubriendo papelitos durante varios meses creo que decía una vez por semana. Mi madre no trabajaba fuera, ama de casa cuidando de los hijos.
> En el papel recuerdo que iban a venir en ese horario también hasta las 3 máximo pero si por trabajo no se podía se podía acordar otras horas de tarde.
> Mis padres se quedaron con la carta en un cajón un par de meses.
> 
> Cuando vieron que nadie les contestaba al timbre del portal ni de la puerta si es que conseguían que algún vecino les abriese durante varios días diferentes a diferentes horas dieron por hecho que era imposible contactar con nosotros, pasarían al siguiente pringado de reserva en la lista de encuestas, será por pringados, de alguna manera tendrán que justificar el sueldo, y sino señores, los resultados son anónimos, los encuestadores que no son tontos, se sientan en la cafetería y cubren ellos mismos los datos, es una puta encuesta, se las suda, sólo quieren cobrar en su puesto de funcionario, cuantos menos problemas mejor... ellos tienen empleo fijo aunque sea de pinta y colorea.



Nvnca abrir la puerta a desconocidos.
Nvnca recibir llamadas de números desconocidos.
Nvnca dar info al enemigo.
No sé, no contesto, no existo.


----------



## elena francis (9 May 2022)

gordofóbico dijo:


> País de pandereta anclado en el siglo pasado...
> 
> - llega carta *certificada *a una dirección donde no vivo, a casa de los padres
> - no hay nadie
> ...



Diles que eres socialista y progresista y que votas a Pancho Antonio que es muy guapo. Aunque sea mentira.


----------



## Skywalker22 (9 May 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Si no estás esperando por ninguna carta, no se va a recoger ninguna que venga certificada, NO, no te van a regalar nada, no te ha tocado premio, ni te van a dar una chortina desnuda que sale de la caja con una tarta, así que no se te ha perdido nada en correos. Más bien lo llamaría jodéos en lugar de correos, pues es eso lo que os va a tocar si vais a recoger una carta certificada.




¡Joderos en lugar de correos!

Buenísimo!

En este foro abunda la gente con sentido del humor. Algunos posts dan para memes o sketchs televisivos. Incluso si me apuras, para guión de cine.


----------



## vic252525 (9 May 2022)

a mi me llego hace tiempo pase de ello , y al tiempo volvieron a enviarlo y ya con amenazas asi que la hice


----------



## 4motion (9 May 2022)

vic252525 dijo:


> a mi me llego hace tiempo pase de ello , y al tiempo volvieron a enviarlo y ya con amenazas asi que la hice



Y porque aguanto usted el primer envite y se RINDIÓ en el segundo?



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gordofóbico (9 May 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Recuerdo que a mi casa llegó una carta de esas cuando era niño, hará unos 30 años si mal no recuerdo, mi padre trabajaba a turnos y lo que menos gana tenía era de aguantar a nadie preguntándonos sobre nuestra vida y cubriendo papelitos durante varios meses creo que decía una vez por semana. Mi madre no trabajaba fuera, ama de casa cuidando de los hijos.
> En el papel recuerdo que iban a venir en ese horario también hasta las 3 máximo pero si por trabajo no se podía se podía acordar otras horas de tarde.
> Mis padres se quedaron con la carta en un cajón un par de meses.
> 
> Cuando vieron que nadie les contestaba al timbre del portal ni de la puerta si es que conseguían que algún vecino les abriese durante varios días diferentes a diferentes horas dieron por hecho que era imposible contactar con nosotros, pasarían al siguiente pringado de reserva en la lista de encuestas, será por pringados, de alguna manera tendrán que justificar el sueldo, y sino señores, los resultados son anónimos, los encuestadores que no son tontos, se sientan en la cafetería y cubren ellos mismos los datos, es una puta encuesta, se las suda, sólo quieren cobrar en su puesto de funcionario, cuantos menos problemas mejor... ellos tienen empleo fijo aunque sea de pinta y colorea.



esto me gusta más


----------



## vic252525 (9 May 2022)

por no perder tiempo luego en rolos de INE etc lo rellene a mala gana y fuera lios.


----------



## Destro (9 May 2022)

gordofóbico dijo:


> ... sigo empadronado en la antigua dirección, no me sale de los ... perder una mañana para papeleos.



Tu domicilio es donde estés empadronado. Si no lo has cambiado, pues es cosa tuya comerte todos los marrones que de ello se deriven, como el que ya te ha sucedido.

Espero que donde vivas ahora NO sea de TU PROPIEDAD, porque en un país como España eso sí que sería de locos: Si ocuparan la casa, en la que el dueño viviera ahí sin estar empadronado, resultaría que legalmente NO sería SU RESIDENCIA, al no estar ahí empadronado.

Si acaso lo inteligente sería lo opuesto: empadronarse aún cuando no se viva en una casa (por ejm el típico caso, con sus correspondientes medidas, de alguien que compra una casa, pero sigue viviendo con sus padres "pa'ahorrar").


----------



## corolaria (9 May 2022)

Esa carta te la puedes pasar por los huevos hasta que se desgaste.

Tú preocúpate de verdad cuendo te llegue una de hacienda.


----------



## Autómata (9 May 2022)

Lo que no entiendo es que luego se ensañen y te toque hacerla todos los años, hasta trimestralmente. Supongo que por el tema de que una vez que te han amenazado con la multa y que saben que vas a responder, no quieran pasar el trabajo de crear otro muestreo aleatorio y que la gente no responda y volver a amenazar.


----------



## butricio (9 May 2022)

¿Quien le obliga?


----------



## amigos895 (9 May 2022)

gordofóbico dijo:


> Año 2022, ¿no saben hacer estas mierdas por email aún? ¿qué es eso de que sólo puedas ir a recoger una carta de 9 a 14:30? ¿y que el pavo del INE? ¿que hace la encuesta sólo de mañanas, cuando lo más normal es que estés trabajando?, ¿cómo es que no saben dónde vivo a estas alturas con la hipoteca y mogollón de contratos que están mi nombre? sigo empadronado en la antigua dirección, no me sale de los huevos perder una mañana para papeleos.



Justamente me puse a rellenarla hace unos minutos por internet  puedes pedirle al entrevistador que te llegue online, no sé si contactando con ellos por teléfono o correo te dejen hacerlo. Te mandan el nº de la orden y la contraseña por PDF en el correo en el que se pone aquí: INE - Portal IRIA: Inicio

Me mandaron un correo el 25 de abril y ni me enteré, volvieron a escribirme hace 4 días, me acordé nada más levantarme de mirarlo a ver que era  llevo ya unos buenos años rellenándola. Que yo recuerde 2-3 presencial y otros 2-3 por internet.


----------



## Alf_ET (9 May 2022)

Son infracciones leves:


a) La remisión o el retraso en el envío de datos cuando no hubiere causado perjuicio grave para el servicio, y hubiere obligación de suministrarlos.


b) El envío de datos incompletos o inexactos cuando no hubiere causado perjuicio grave para el servicio, y hubiere obligación de suministrarlos.



Las infracciones leves se sancionarán con multas de 10.000 a 50.000 pesetas.


----------



## Rocker (9 May 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¡Joderos en lugar de correos!
> 
> Buenísimo!
> 
> En este foro abunda la gente con sentido del humor. Algunos posts dan para memes o sketchs televisivos. Incluso si me apuras, para guión de cine.



Siempre estoy haciendo el payaso y animando al personal en el trabajo, incluso con mi inglés y rodeado de british y de gente de otros lados, siempre me dicen que tengo sentido del humor para todo y les alegro el día aunque tengan cualquier mierda de problema porque le veo el punto gracioso a todo. 
Quien sabe como no valgo para escritor ni tampoco para youtuber lo mismo escribo un libro de chorradas para amazon y algún despistado me lo compra.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (9 May 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> frotate el culo con todo el papel y el funci que lo tenga que manipular ya habra tocado todo tu esfinter



Entonces la próxima carta certificada que reciba, habrá tocado todo el pene del funcionario.


----------



## manottas (9 May 2022)

Aqui en USA es igual con el departamento de estadistica.

Hace unos años nos hicieron "familia modelo americana" y durante 6 meses no pararon de enviarnos encuestas cada 3 - 4 semanas y a la semana siguiente venia una funcionaria del gobierno para supervisar una a una todas las preguntas y ver si teniamos algun problemas de interpretacion, explicarlas o no dejarlas en blanco.

La primera encuesta..... vale
La segunda ....otra vez
El resto hasta los huevos.....

Encima la funcionaria era un pitbull tenian orden de si o si supervisar. Paraa para joderla las ultimas veces le deciamos horarios hijoputescos para que viniera..... domingos a primera hora a ver si no venia mas, entresemana a las 9 de la noche..... y siempre venia....


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (9 May 2022)

Soy el unico que flipa con que una puta encuesta sea OBLIGATORIA por ley??
En Hezpain todo esta prohibido o es obligatorio. Y si quieres hacer algo tienes que pedir permiso al funcivago de turno.
Es acojonante. Impensable en un pais civilizado.


----------



## Rocker (9 May 2022)

amigos895 dijo:


> Justamente me puse a rellenarla hace unos minutos por internet  puedes pedirle al entrevistador que te llegue online, no sé si contactando con ellos por teléfono o correo te dejen hacerlo. Te mandan el nº de la orden y la contraseña por PDF en el correo en el que se pone aquí: INE - Portal IRIA: Inicio
> 
> Me mandaron un correo el 25 de abril y ni me enteré, volvieron a escribirme hace 4 días, me acordé nada más levantarme de mirarlo a ver que era  llevo ya unos buenos años rellenándola. Que yo recuerde 2-3 presencial y otros 2-3 por internet.



Ostia, aún se han modernizado estos vagos para trabajar menos. Luego aún tendrán problemas con saber abrir un archivo zip o un documento pdf como aún he visto hace poco en una copistería, les tuve que mandar a mis padres un archivo por whatsapp en foto en lugar de pdf desde Londres, porque lo intentaron llevar a una copistería y la tía les decía que no podía abrir ese archivo para hacerles la fotocopia aunque se lo mandaran por email... es evidente que aún hay gente que vive en la prehistoria incluso con negocios en los que deberían estar actualizados.

Ni os imagináis la gente que trabaja en oficinas de funcionarios que no tienen idea de cosas que son básicas, eso sí de subir fotos al insta y de dar like a los amiguitos en los mensajes del facebook para eso no les falta tiempo ni fuera de la hora del café, así luego andan tan atereados cuando tienen que atender a público por ventanilla que los pobres no dan abasto, siempre se quejan de que se necesita contratar a más personal en la administración.

Se han modernizado tanto que a mis padres ahora les digo, si os llegan mierdas de esas, y por error contestáis por teléfono decís que a vosotros no os timan con cosas raras que ya os han advertido vuestros hijos de los timos de las empresas de revisión del gas y que seréis viejos pero no tontos, y no abris a nadie la puerta ni dais datos de cuando estáis o no en casa, que eso lo pueden usar los ladrones para venir a robar, y no cubris ningún documento online, uno porque de esas cosas de internet sabéis lo justo y otro por si acaso es un timo y es una web que recoge datos para sacar contraseñas o instalar algún virus en el móvil o el ordenador.

Y listo, con eso van sobrados para contestar a los vagos de la administración para tonterías.
Nunca más les han molestado para encuestas, pero básicamente ese es el guión, fijo que no hay funcivago que les llame dos veces, después de soltarles ese rollo por aburrimiento y estrés se pasa al siguiente de la lista seguro.


----------



## MIP (9 May 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Habla como un mongolo que parezca que eres retrasado , igual hasta te cae una paga



O te hacen ministro.


----------



## Skywalker22 (9 May 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Siempre estoy haciendo el payaso y animando al personal en el trabajo, incluso con mi inglés y rodeado de british y de gente de otros lados, siempre me dicen que tengo sentido del humor para todo y les alegro el día aunque tengan cualquier mierda de problema porque le veo el punto gracioso a todo.
> Quien sabe como no valgo para escritor ni tampoco para youtuber lo mismo escribo un libro de chorradas para amazon y algún despistado me lo compra.



Podrías escribir monólogos o sketchs para humoristas.


----------



## BogadeAriete (9 May 2022)

Obligatoria, y si no la haces MULTA SEGURA, con embargo de Cuenta y todo. Un amigo autónomo lo sufre desde hace años, pero el vía telematica. Para joderles les pone todos los datos erróneos, económicos sobre todo, y así dar porculo a la estadística


----------



## eltonelero (9 May 2022)

Joder y yo que pensaba que con librarme cada dos años de estar en una mesa electoral era suficiente...


----------



## Leunam (9 May 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Si no estás esperando por ninguna carta, no se va a recoger ninguna que venga certificada, NO, no te van a regalar nada, no te ha tocado premio, ni te van a dar una chortina desnuda que sale de la caja con una tarta, así que no se te ha perdido nada en correos. Más bien *lo llamaría jodéos en lugar de correos*, pues es eso lo que os va a tocar si vais a recoger una carta certificada.



En el siglo pasado hubo durante una temporada un cartel por los pasillos del interior del tribunal supremo, que rezaba algo como:

*"Correos por el pasilo izquierdo"

*​
Al tiempo se sustituyó por otro que decía:

*"Estafeta de correos, en el pasilo de la izquierda"

*​


----------



## neofiz (9 May 2022)

Yo hice esa encuesta hace 6 o 7 años. Era para todo el hogar. Vinieron 3 veces en un año.

Básicamente era nivel de ingresos, nivel de estudios y de felicidad y salud. La contesté toda yo desde la puerta. Y les hacia venir cuando me venia bien a mi y llegaron a amenazarme con multas si intentaba escaquearme. Por teléfono al parecer no les vale.

Para lo que era fue una molestia sin sentido. Todo se podia sacar de hacienda, datos de educación y nivel de gasto. Cruzando datos y sin tocar los cojones eso se podia rellenar solo. Facebook y Google sabe mas cosas de los españoles que el INE con esas encuestas.


----------



## mxmanu (9 May 2022)

A mi hace muchos años me llego una y se fue directamente a la basura, nunca mas supe nada


----------



## baifo (9 May 2022)

Me llegó y estuve informándome, llegué a la conclusión de que era conveniente hacerla para evitar problemas , y fue muy larga , muy molesta , muy farragosa .


----------



## octopodiforme (9 May 2022)

¿Cómo es esto? ¿Tienes derecho a guardar silencio ante un juez y estás obligado a hablar ante un encuestador?


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (9 May 2022)

Usa el papel de la encuesta para masajearte los huevos y luego la mandas, igual alguna Charo pelofrito se masturba con el olor. Putas


----------



## esforzado (9 May 2022)

gordofóbico dijo:


> País de pandereta anclado en el siglo pasado...



primero... tú estás obligado a tener tu lugar de residencia informado... así que si acuden donde pone que vives, y no vives, cagada tuya...

segundo... tus opiniones no son tuyas... son del estado... ¿qué creías que era el socialismo?... así que si el estado te las pide, solo está tomando lo que es suyo...

tercero... efectivamente rellenar la encuesta es obligatorio... pero no solo eso... como se les ponga en los cojones que mientes, las multas son suculentas...

así que nos toca agachar la cabeza... sonreir... responder lo que más o menos parezca creíble... y ocultar el desgarro esfinteriano... eso sí, no te olvides acudir a votar para legitimar el socialismo en el que vivimos...


----------



## socrates99 (9 May 2022)

Democracias sanas


----------



## ueee3 (9 May 2022)

gordofóbico dijo:


> País de pandereta anclado en el siglo pasado...
> 
> - llega carta *certificada *a una dirección donde no vivo, a casa de los padres
> - no hay nadie
> ...



Flipo. La primera vez que me entero que existen encuestas obligatorias. Habría pensado que eso era más propio de un país de pandereta y dictatorial... oh wait!


----------



## gordofóbico (9 May 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> *primero... tú estás obligado a tener tu lugar de residencia informado*... así que si acuden donde pone que vives, y no vives, cagada tuya...
> 
> 
> tercero... efectivamente rellenar la encuesta es obligatorio... pero no solo eso... *como se les ponga en los cojones que mientes*, las multas son suculentas...



Será que la dirección que sale en mi nónima, hipoteca, carné de conducir, carnés de federados de deportes, contratos de luz, gas, seguro del coche.... será que no tienen esa puta dirección aún 

Bien, ¿cómo saben que mientes? si sabes que mientes es que ya saben los datos reales, entonces para qué cojones el paripé


----------



## moromierda (9 May 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Si no estás esperando por ninguna carta, no se va a recoger ninguna que venga certificada, NO, no te van a regalar nada, no te ha tocado premio, ni te van a dar una chortina desnuda que sale de la caja con una tarta, así que no se te ha perdido nada en correos. Más bien lo llamaría jodéos en lugar de correos, pues es eso lo que os va a tocar si vais a recoger una carta certificada.



Yo no antende tuntos da culo ca ricogen cratas cartefucadas, amego.


----------



## Covaleda (9 May 2022)

Con tirar a la basura la primera que te llegue, te dejan en paz, se creen que eres de la etnia o algo y pasan de ti.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (9 May 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Entonces la próxima carta certificada que reciba, habrá tocado todo el pene del funcionario.





no sufras, que ya has tocado mis centículos con total seguridad


----------



## Lain Coubert (9 May 2022)

Lo mejor es darle la vuelta y dibujarles una polla bien grande. Después se sella la carta pasándola entre las nalgas.


----------



## Can Pistraus (9 May 2022)

gordofóbico dijo:


> *¿Son obligatorias las encuestas?*
> 
> Si la encuesta está incluida en el Plan Estadístico Nacional, la Ley de Función Estadística Pública y su desarrollo legislativo posterior determinan que la encuesta es obligatoria. Puede averiguar si la encuesta es obligatoria en la página de la encuesta, en el cuestionario (si lo es, se mencionará expresamente) o preguntándoselo al entrevistador.



Tan fácil como votar a legisladores que quiten esa obligatoriedad por ley a hacer las encuestas. 
Si está en la ley es porque así lo habeis querido, la mayoría. 
No entendeis como funciona la democracia, por lo visto. Los embargos por otras cosas si que los veis bien.


----------



## Antiparras (9 May 2022)

yo estoy dispuesto a trabajar para el estado siempre que me paguen por ello, mi tarifa no es barata pero se puede negociar


----------



## Kabraloka (9 May 2022)

miente en todo


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (9 May 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Soy el unico que flipa con que una puta encuesta sea OBLIGATORIA por ley??
> En Hezpain todo esta prohibido o es obligatorio. Y si quieres hacer algo tienes que pedir permiso al funcivago de turno.
> Es acojonante. Impensable en un pais civilizado.



Los funcivagos, junto con el estado español son un cancer que no es que este ahogando al pais, es que ya han acabado con el. 
Ahora estan empezando los ultimos estertores, cuanto mas dure mayor margen tendremos los que queremos marcharnos.


----------



## EL FOLLACAJAS (9 May 2022)

Es decir, que la cosa es no recoger la carta en correos y que la devuelvan. Pueden haberte sustraído el albarán para ir a correos o que al pobre cartero se le olvidase dejarlo. ¿No?


----------



## lucky starr (9 May 2022)

gordofóbico dijo:


> País de pandereta anclado en el siglo pasado...
> 
> - llega carta *certificada *a una dirección donde no vivo, a casa de los padres
> - no hay nadie
> ...



Y como no la hags te cae una multa importante (le ha pasado a un amigo)


----------



## EL FOLLACAJAS (9 May 2022)

rulifu dijo:


> Si. Es obligatoria. Como ciudadano tienes derechos y deberes. A mi me tocó hacer una sobre turismo hace unos años, fueron 6 encuestas. Un coñazo pero es lo que hay. Debes hacerla. Así como te recogen la basura todos los días pues a ti te ha tocado eso. Igual que si te toca ser mesa electoral.



Menos mal que el del camión de la basura no cobra y no me hacen pagar nada por ello... Sino, me parecería una puta vergüenza infame que me obligasen a perder mi tiempo en gilipolleces de cleptócratas y funcivagos. MENOS MAL...


----------



## Maestro Panda (9 May 2022)

A mí me hicieron una hace muchos años. Pero no paso nada raro no me quitaron los órganos.


----------



## LionelMemphis (9 May 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Joder y yo que pensaba que con librarme cada dos años de estar en una mesa electoral era suficiente...



Pues si contestar a una encuesta chorra ya te parece una jodienda no te quiero contar si alguna vez te toca de jurado popular, que te pueden tener encerrado y sin posibilidad de conexión a internet (creo que te quitan hasta el puto teléfono) . A mi nunca me ha tocado pero si alguien del foro cuenta experiencia puede dar para hilo.


----------



## Patito Feo (9 May 2022)

A esa horas trabajas, no? `pues que te visiten a las 7 de la tarde.


----------



## juanfer (9 May 2022)

Si pagas la multa no hace falta rellenarla.


----------



## keler (9 May 2022)

Yo quedaría a horas intempestivas y pondría a Vox como Dios. Seguro que no vuelven a molestarte.


----------



## Mark_ (9 May 2022)

¿En serio el Estado te puede obligar a realizar una o varias encuestas del INE?

Y nos quejamos de las llamadas de los teleoperadores de las compañias telefónicas y energéticas. Al menos a esos los puedes mandar a tomar por culo y quedarte a gusto.

Vaya país de mierda se nos ha quedado, macho.


----------



## germano89 (9 May 2022)

gordofóbico dijo:


> País de pandereta anclado en el siglo pasado...
> 
> - llega carta *certificada *a una dirección donde no vivo, a casa de los padres
> - no hay nadie
> ...



desobedece, mándalos a tomar por culo por ladrones y corruptos y que si quieren saber el sistema de calefacción que tengo en casa o el numero y tipo de coches para subir más la recaudación por impuestos que no cuenten conmigo.

Esa fue mi repuesta.


----------



## eltonelero (9 May 2022)

LionelMemphis dijo:


> Pues si contestar a una encuesta chorra ya te parece una jodienda no te quiero contar si alguna vez te toca de jurado popular, que te pueden tener encerrado y sin posibilidad de conexión a internet (creo que te quitan hasta el puto teléfono) . A mi nunca me ha tocado pero si alguien del foro cuenta experiencia puede dar para hilo.



Pues es verdad, ni te cuento lo que me parecería lo de ser jurado popular. Poco menos que un secuestro. 
Por otra parte nunca he entendido los jurados populares ya que se supone que los jucios han de ser valorados al mm por gente hipercualificada experta en leyes, además que para eso les pagan. 
Es como si eligen aleatoriamente a Paco el del segundo B para ser alcalde dos semanas gratis en Valladolid.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (9 May 2022)

Aún has tenido suerte si solo es hacer una. En mi empresa me tocó a mí rellenar una encuesta mensual durante 5 años sobre datos de ventas.


----------



## mixbuby (9 May 2022)

Limpiate el culo con ella


----------



## Síntesis (9 May 2022)

Cada mes, llevo 2 años con esta mierda, además cuando la cifra de negocio tiene una desviación alta, tienes que poner en observaciones las razones por las que has facturado más o menos.

En mi caso , mi abogada de protección de datos , estaba dispuesto a lucharlo , al principio sobretodo , tras no hacer caso a sus cartas, empezaron a llamarme y me sentí acosado.

Tras hablarlo con el gestor, me dijo que me dejara de rollos , que era obligatorio.

Por otra parte estoy convencido que quien rellena esta encuesta no tiene inspecciones de hacienda, a ver si alguien discrepa.


----------



## esforzado (9 May 2022)

gordofóbico dijo:


> Será que la dirección que sale en mi nónima, hipoteca, carné de conducir, carnés de federados de deportes, contratos de luz, gas, seguro del coche.... será que no tienen esa puta dirección aún
> 
> Bien, ¿cómo saben que mientes? si sabes que mientes es que ya saben los datos reales, entonces para qué cojones el paripé



a ver... solo tocaba un poco los cojones...

pero... respecto a tu primera respuesta... todo eso no les vale... todo cambio de domicilio requiere empadronamiento y comunicación por separado a la seguridad social, hacienda, la dgt, etc... hace años habilitaron un página para hacerlo todo a la vez... no sé si seguirá funcionando Comunicación de cambio de domicilio > Bienvenido al Portal de Comunicación de Cambio de Domicilio

respecto a la segunda... uy... mal planteamiento... eso valía antes, cuando la administración tenía que obedecer a cierta idea de justicia, y la carga de la prueba no estaba invertida en un montón de asuntos... ahora si ellos dicen que mientes, mientes... son ellos mismos los que acusan, juzgan, sancionan, y cobran la sanción... luego, si tu quieres, y te sobra el tiempo y la pasta, siempre puedes acudir a la vía judicial...


----------



## charlie3 (9 May 2022)

Refrán castellano
Al que quiera saber, mentiras con el


----------



## yixikh (9 May 2022)

si no la recoges no es obligatoria


----------



## Effetá (9 May 2022)

Esto enciende la sangre. No tenía ni idea. 








Las encuestas del INE ¿Son o no son obligatorias?


Las encuestas del INE son obligatorias y además tienen sanciones para aquellos que no cumplen con esta obligación. ¿Porqué tu y no otro?




romehuconsultores.com




Aquí están los preceptos que tipifican las diferentes infracciones, las califican y cuentan las sanciones4

Me hace gracia. Dice que son leves o graves, según el perjuicio o no que causen, el envío de datos inexactos o incompletos.
Es decir, que no se puede mentir. Lo mismo que delante de un juez. Pues una mentira es un dato inexacto. 
Y si ellos saben que son inexactos, significa que ya conocen la respuesta. Entonces, para qué preguntan
Supongo que el bien jco protegido sería una especie de buena fe de la Adm. Pública, que conoce los datos de los ciudadanos para actuar en su beneficio. Y unas narices. 
Ah, y dice "envío de datos inexactos". Es el envío, no la declaración de datos inexactos, sin considerar la intencionalidad. De forma meramente objetiva.. Y si tú consideras que son exactos, o te confundes, entonces, sería sancionable igual porque estás equivocada y lo que cuenta es que los has enviado siendo inexactos 
Por otro lado, establece la obligación de responder, pero no pueden obligarte a recibir en tu domicilio al funcionario (si es que es realmente un funcionario). Así que puede quedarse sentado en el rellano de la escalera, o en la calle, mientras lo cumplimentas.


----------



## BogadeAriete (9 May 2022)

Cuanto cuñado hay.
Chaval, comprobado, da lo mismo que no la cojas, que te hagas el sueco o el tonto. Te van a requerir un par de veces y la siguiente EXPEDIENTE SANCIONADOR, PUBLICAR EN EL BOE, Y MULTA AL CANTO. Si haces declaracion de la Renta, o tienes Cuentas en el Banco, te van a EMBARGAR mas pronto que tarde. Hace unos años te podias escaquear, pero ahora TODOS ESTAMOS FICHADOS EN LOS FICHEROS DE LA AGENCIA TRIBUTARIA-ESTADO-POLICIA.

LO MEJOR QUE PUEDES HACER ES RELLENARLA CON LOS DATOS QUE TE SALGAN DE LOS COJONES, y joderles las estadisticas.


----------



## El gostoso (9 May 2022)

Encuesta obligatoria


JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJJAJAJJAAJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAJJAJAJAJJAJAAJAJAAJJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJ


----------



## El gostoso (9 May 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> si es la encuesta que te pide que pongas lo que haces a lo largo del dia hora por hora, no te olvides de mencionar a burbuja info, a pazuzu, a la copropandi, a octubre, y a los profetas ayrandiano y visilleras



Y tochovista?


----------



## El gostoso (9 May 2022)

max power dijo:


> Asi deberia ser, pero yo, mas que como ciudadanos creo que somos tratados como ganado del que se saca todo lo posible.
> 
> Por lo tanto creo legitimada casi cualquier cosa contra este estado.



Igual que como te recogen la basura dice el cerdo de @rulifu a ver hijodeputa, que eso sale de mis impuestos, no es un favor. Cuanto tarado, joder


----------



## Chapapote1 (9 May 2022)

Esto me recuerda a lo de ser mesa electoral. Si no vas te pueden multar. Incluso irte a buscar a casa y llevarte a rastras. Luego para que en las elecciones, los votos los decida el algoritmo e Indra. Para el que no lo sepa, también te pueden requerir para ser figurante de una rueda de reconocimiento o ser jurado de un juicio.


----------



## Pajarotto (9 May 2022)

Lo que no entendéis es que no os van a regalar nada ahí afuera.

Seguís cogiendo llamadas con números que no conocéis y firmando cartitas de las que desconocéis su contenido.

Todo lo que venga de afuera hay que rechazarlo con todas las fuerzas pues con toda probabilidad es producto del Anti Cristo.


----------



## germanalca (9 May 2022)

Yo las hice por teléfono con pasividad nivel Dios y todo mentira, no han vuelto a llamar.


----------



## Chapapote1 (9 May 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Soy el unico que flipa con que una puta encuesta sea OBLIGATORIA por ley??
> En Hezpain todo esta prohibido o es obligatorio. Y si quieres hacer algo tienes que pedir permiso al funcivago de turno.
> Es acojonante. Impensable en un pais civilizado.



Eso nos dice que somos esclavos. Un ciudadano libre no tiene que pedir permiso para todo. Es que para todo. Incluso para casarte o montar un negocio lo tienes que pedir.


----------



## PedrelGuape (9 May 2022)

Pues a mí no me obligan y mejor que no me llegue porque igual la multa es el detonante que estoy esperando para salirme del sistema (seguir trabajando como autónomo por supuesto, pero nunca mas en galeras oficiales).


----------



## rulifu (9 May 2022)

Aquí parece que la gente no se entera de como funcionan los paises del primer mundo. Iros a pasar miserias a Senegal a ver que tal os sienta no hacer encuesta allí


----------



## vinavil (9 May 2022)

rulifu dijo:


> Aquí parece que la gente no se entera de como funcionan los paises del primer mundo. Iros a pasar miserias a Senegal a ver que tal os sienta no hacer encuesta allí





5.Do I have to take part?

Our work is very important and we need your help to make our studies successful. Every year about half a million people help us by taking part in our studies. *No-one has to take part if they do not want to*, but for us to paint an accurate picture of our society, it is vital that we interview as many people as possible, from all walks of life.










Our studies: what you need to know - Office for National Statistics


Frequently asked questions about ONS surveys of households.



www.ons.gov.uk


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (9 May 2022)

pésima idea hacer obligatoria una encuesta.

la gente que no tenga ganas de hacerla, simplemente troleará las respuestas, corrompiendose así el resultado final.

nuestros gobernantes son unos "lumbreras"....


----------



## vinavil (9 May 2022)

gordofóbico dijo:


> País de pandereta anclado en el siglo pasado...
> 
> - llega carta *certificada *a una dirección donde no vivo, a casa de los padres
> - no hay nadie
> ...





Entérate de si las que son dirigidas a hogares son obligatorias. No te fíes de lo que te ponga en la carta.

A mí lo que me llama la atención no es que tengan los santos cojones de preguntarte cosas como cuánto ganas o cuánto gastas, y te hagan perder tu tiempo, sino que pretendan que todo esto lo hagas gratis.


----------



## sirpask (9 May 2022)

Joser, ojalá me obligaran a hacer una encuesta de esas del INE.

¿Hay algun sitio para apuntarse? Me gusta hacer este tipo de encuestas


----------



## Dosto (9 May 2022)

Topedelagama dijo:


> Si tienes una empresa de algún sector en concreto, te suelen llegar esas cartas y si estás obligado a contestarlas, en mi caso las he visto mucho en empresas con este epígrafe 844: Servicios de publicidad, relaciones públicas y similares, también en empresas relacionadas con eventos o espectáculos,
> 
> Ojo que las multas pueden ser importantes:
> 
> No responder al INE puede costarle hasta 300.000 mil euros - CMMedia



Es brutal como el estado puede aplastar a un ciudadano remero por no prestarse a hacer una puta encuesta toca cojones. Que existan leyes que permiten esto es para plantearse el puto estado de partidos en el que vivimos.


----------



## Shudra (9 May 2022)

Uno del censo intentó hacerme una encuesta y no sabrás lo que pasó.


----------



## DonCrisis (9 May 2022)

Para particulares no sé, pero te aseguro que para empresas es obligatorio o vienen multitas


----------



## dcuartero (9 May 2022)

El problema es que te van a clavar una Multa como te niegues a hacerla, hazla contesta todo incoherente mente poderte una mañana libre en el trabajo mostrando como justificante el certificado y déjate de lios, con el INE hemos topado amigo Sancho.


----------



## PEPEYE (9 May 2022)

Dos me llegaron a mi. Una de empresa y la otra como consumidor, tuve que detallar todos los gastos de la unidad familiar durante un mes


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 May 2022)

Yo al final la hice, daban demasiado el coñazo con la puta encuesta.


----------



## flarispogursio (9 May 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> a ver... solo tocaba un poco los cojones...
> 
> pero... respecto a tu primera respuesta... todo eso no les vale... todo cambio de domicilio requiere empadronamiento y comunicación por separado a la seguridad social, hacienda, la dgt, etc... hace años habilitaron un página para hacerlo todo a la vez... no sé si seguirá funcionando Comunicación de cambio de domicilio > Bienvenido al Portal de Comunicación de Cambio de Domicilio



Esa web me parece que solo es válida para la administración. El resto (seguros, bancos, móviles, carnés...) me da que tampoco chuparán del padrón y se quedarán con la dirección antigua.


----------



## Ds_84 (9 May 2022)

de los creadores de.....

Me llega el SMS diciendo que me tengo que vacunar.....

ahora viene...

Me llega la carta diciendo que es obligatorio rellenar una encuesta de chorrocientas páginas que sino me meten en la cárcel y 500.000 EU de munta'



Hispanistán at its best


----------



## rmacnamara (9 May 2022)

altuntun dijo:


> En mi caso que es una Pyme llevamos 8 años mímino haciéndola. Es obligatorio y te ponen multa tras algún preaviso.
> Mil veces hemos intentado dejar de hacerla. No hay manera. Lucha pedida



¿Pagarías por alguien se invente las respuestas? Las primeras podría necesitas el histórico, pero luego se inventa.


----------



## noseyo (9 May 2022)

Yo me limpio el culo con eso


----------



## Bien boa (9 May 2022)

Miente como un bellaco, eso les confundirá. Yo lo he hecho. Al que quiera saber mentiras con él. Refranero español.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (9 May 2022)

que te la manden por escrito y la rellenas a boleo, asi hacia yo con los test de personalidad del colegio y salia que era gilipollas...


----------



## bocadRillo (9 May 2022)

Para qué la recoges?


----------



## Baltasar G thang (9 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Y tochovista?



ese tambien por supuesto


----------



## 121 (9 May 2022)

1. Cuál es la sanción por no rellenar?
2. Pondría todo 1 o notas aleatorias y me la quitaría de encima en 1 minuto 
3. Le frotaría un trozo de mierda para agrado del que la reciba

A la fuerza las cosas importantes, no las bobadas


----------



## patroclus (9 May 2022)

La primera noticia que tengo de las encuestas esas. A mi no me ha llegado nunca ninguna. 

¿Que preguntas hacen?


----------



## B. Golani (9 May 2022)

gordofóbico dijo:


> País de pandereta anclado en el siglo pasado...
> 
> - llega carta *certificada *a una dirección donde no vivo, a casa de los padres
> - no hay nadie
> ...



HAZLA Y MIENTE EN TODO


----------



## melf (9 May 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> La cuestión es, primero, si en ese país usan los datos para engañar a la gente como aquí. Y segundo si usan el dinero de los impuestos para hacer algo de provecho o si lo despilfarran en chiringuitos y gilipolleces como aquí, mientras que los "servicios" públicos son una mierda.
> 
> Si las cosas funcionasen bien y el dinero de mis impuestos rindiese lo esperable yo no tendría problema en rellenar unas encuestas.



A nivel impuestos viniendo de España esto me parece el paraiso, pero hablando con los locales hay disparidad de opiniones, como en todas partes.
Respecto a lo de usar los datos para engañar a la gente, preguntaria si hay aun gobierno que no lo hace.

Para mi las encuestas y los impuestos son problemas diferentes. Por bajos que sean los impuestos, por bien gestionados que esten y por transparente que sea todo, me seguiria pareciendo inaceptable que se nos obligase a responder una encuesta. Mi tiempo es aun mas valioso que mi dinero.


----------



## Kbkubito (9 May 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> frotate el culo con todo el papel y el funci que lo tenga que manipular ya habra tocado todo tu esfinter



Pajote y lefazo en la hoja. Luego pegas los folios con tu nectar de amor y lo metes en el sobre.


----------



## Chortina Premium (9 May 2022)

Este país se parece cada vez más al de George Orwell en 1984


----------



## Kbkubito (9 May 2022)

rulifu dijo:


> Si. Es obligatoria. Como ciudadano tienes derechos y deberes. A mi me tocó hacer una sobre turismo hace unos años, fueron 6 encuestas. Un coñazo pero es lo que hay. Debes hacerla. Así como te recogen la basura todos los días pues a ti te ha tocado eso. Igual que si te toca ser mesa electoral.



Te recogen la basura todos los días porque pagas unos 30€ al mes por ello. Eso hay q sumárselo a toda la miriada de impuestos que pagamos por partida doble.


----------



## kicorv (9 May 2022)

rulifu dijo:


> Si. Es obligatoria. Como ciudadano tienes derechos y deberes. A mi me tocó hacer una sobre turismo hace unos años, fueron 6 encuestas. Un coñazo pero es lo que hay. Debes hacerla. Así como te recogen la basura todos los días pues a ti te ha tocado eso. Igual que si te toca ser mesa electoral.



Este se ha vacunado todas las veces.



Gorgojo Rojo dijo:


> Sí, si así lo ha establecido una Ley (art. 7 de la Ley 12/1989, de 9 de mayo, de la Función Estadística Pública) como, por ejemplo, la "Encuesta del coste de la mano de obra" y la no facilitación de los datos puedes ser objeto de sanción.



Este se ha vacunado por los datos de la tele.



vic252525 dijo:


> a mi me llego hace tiempo pase de ello , y al tiempo volvieron a enviarlo y ya con amenazas asi que la hice



Este no se vacunó de primeras hasta que sacaron lo del pasaporte COVID y eso. Ahora tiene todas.



pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Soy el unico que flipa con que una puta encuesta sea OBLIGATORIA por ley??
> En Hezpain todo esta prohibido o es obligatorio. Y si quieres hacer algo tienes que pedir permiso al funcivago de turno.
> Es acojonante. Impensable en un pais civilizado.



Por fin alguien suelta un comentario afín al asunto que nos concierne. La mayoría asumiendo, afirmando y conformándose con semejante conclusión obligatoria de inquisición dura. A mí me toca una cosa de estas y acabo en la cárcel.



BogadeAriete dijo:


> Obligatoria, y si no la haces MULTA SEGURA, con embargo de Cuenta y todo. Un amigo autónomo lo sufre desde hace años, pero el vía telematica. Para joderles les pone todos los datos erróneos, económicos sobre todo, y así dar porculo a la estadística



Este se vacunó porque un amigo del vecino pilló la gripe muy fuerte.



octopodiforme dijo:


> ¿Cómo es esto? ¿Tienes derecho a guardar silencio ante un juez y estás obligado a hablar ante un encuestador?



Ya ves. Encima que los encuestados la cagan (por joder o naturalmente) y los datos no sirven de nada. Menudo país burocrático chapucero de mierda. Seguro que los funcis alegan cualquier motivo y no las hacen, si es que llega a funcis.


----------



## perrosno (9 May 2022)

¿Estás de broma no? Es que ni hubiera ido a por ella a Correos.
Y si voy y veo la tocada de huevos, en al basura estaría ya.


----------



## Biluao (9 May 2022)

A mí, me tocó un par de años la de Gasto familiar. Se supone que es de donde sacan luego el IPC. Si te consuela, creo recordar que al final te daban una tarjeta con la friolera de 35 euros de regalo.


----------



## Kbkubito (9 May 2022)

Destro dijo:


> Si tu horario de trabajo, porque trabajes todos los laborales, te impide ir a recogerla, supongo que tendrías que poder acogerte al derecho de ejercer una obligación legal. Como el cumplimiento de esa encuesta es una obligación legal, deberías tener derecho a x horas libres para poder recoger la documentación, digo yo. Es igual que cuando vas a votar o tienes un juicio u otra obligación legal.
> 
> Y todo lo anterior son suposiciones. Consulta con el Ministerio o con tu representante laboral.



Esto mismo estaba pensando yo. Si es obligatorio legalmente, te tienen que dar algunas horas en el trabajo a cuenta del estado.


----------



## Kbkubito (9 May 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Soy el unico que flipa con que una puta encuesta sea OBLIGATORIA por ley??
> En Hezpain todo esta prohibido o es obligatorio. Y si quieres hacer algo tienes que pedir permiso al funcivago de turno.
> Es acojonante. Impensable en un pais civilizado.



Civiliqué?


----------



## ShellShock (9 May 2022)

melf dijo:


> A nivel impuestos viniendo de España esto me parece el paraiso, pero hablando con los locales hay disparidad de opiniones, como en todas partes.
> Respecto a lo de usar los datos para engañar a la gente, preguntaria si hay aun gobierno que no lo hace.
> 
> Para mi las encuestas y los impuestos son problemas diferentes. Por bajos que sean los impuestos, por bien gestionados que esten y por transparente que sea todo, me seguiria pareciendo inaceptable que se nos obligase a responder una encuesta. Mi tiempo es aun mas valioso que mi dinero.



Lo de que las encuestas sean voluntarias está claro. Yo no sé en qué mente de psicópata comunista cabe que se le puede obligar a alguien a hacer una encuesta.


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (10 May 2022)




----------



## Piotr (10 May 2022)

Yo las relleno sin problema.

50€/h más IVA (opcional). Ah y la hora incluye 2 cafelitos de 10 min + vacaciones prorrateadas otros 10 min.

Sino que se busquen a otro.


----------



## AssGaper (10 May 2022)

inteño dijo:


> Como buenos funcis se piensan que esa tarea la puedes introducir en tu horario de trabajo sin afectar a tu producción.



Eso debería acarrear algun tipo de denuncia colectiva al estado porque es insano lo de este tema con las encuestas.


----------



## manottas (10 May 2022)

Rocker dijo:


> Si no estás esperando por ninguna carta, no se va a recoger ninguna que venga certificada, NO, no te van a regalar nada, no te ha tocado premio, ni te van a dar una chortina desnuda que sale de la caja con una tarta, así que no se te ha perdido nada en correos. Más bien lo llamaría jodéos en lugar de correos, pues es eso lo que os va a tocar si vais a recoger una carta certificada.



Eso lo llevo practicando yo decadas. Las cartas certificiadas solo traen malas noticias. Multas, votaciones, citaciones judiciales, jurados, etc.

Cuando vivia en España meses antes de unas elecciones ya me lo olia.... Vivia en una ciudad particular con pocos españoles = a siempre me tocaba presidente de la mesa electoral asi que cuando veia la notificacion de correos ya sabia de que iba el asunto. Hasta que un dia que estaba mi madre de visita se le ocurrio la brillante idea de recoger una carta certificada al cartero. ¿Que era la puñetera carta?..... Presidente de la mesa electoral....

Tuve que ir hasta el juzgado y hablar con la jueza para no ir a la mesa electoral.


----------



## ·TUERTO (10 May 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Avisa que eres nudista.



*... Y heterosexual...*


----------



## Can Pistraus (10 May 2022)

rulifu dijo:


> Si. Es obligatoria. Como ciudadano tienes derechos y deberes. A mi me tocó hacer una sobre turismo hace unos años, fueron 6 encuestas. Un coñazo pero es lo que hay. Debes hacerla. Así como te recogen la basura todos los días pues a ti te ha tocado eso. Igual que si te toca ser mesa electoral.



Es obligatoria solo si la ley lo recoge. Y las leyes se pueden cambiar, al menos se vota para eso. Ergo, si hay una ley que ampare el que sean obligatorios las encuestas, es porque vosotros, ciudadanos, lo permitís.
Aún así, es una medida estupida obligarte hacer una encuesta, que puedes trollear y falsificar facilmente. No tiene sentido hacer encuestas de este tipo y menos obligando. Si fuera verdad que hay alguna ley que lo ampara, creo que se podría presentar un recurso de inconstitucionalidad

PD: las basuras y todo lo demás se pagan con creces.


----------



## Gotthard (10 May 2022)

Teoricamente es obligatorio atender al INE. Pero tampoco es algo tan grave, joder, que parece por los comentarios que vienen a tajaros los derechos fundamentales (que mayormente, desde la doritocueva apenas usais). 

A mi me vinieron buscando la antigua inquilina del piso y me ofreci yo para hacerla en su lugar, puedes trollear bastante y si es una chorti como la que me vino a mi, pasas un ratillo agradable. Ademas vienen varias veces y suele ser el mismo entrevistador.


----------



## M4rk (10 May 2022)

gordofóbico dijo:


> País de pandereta anclado en el siglo pasado...
> 
> - llega carta *certificada *a una dirección donde no vivo, a casa de los padres
> - no hay nadie
> ...



Pues pide días en el trabajo. Si eres autónomo, solicita compensación económica equivalente a lo que ingresas por hora perdida. Si no te la dan, denuncia y llévalo hasta el final.


----------



## bocadRillo (10 May 2022)

rulifu dijo:


> Si. Es obligatoria. Como ciudadano tienes derechos y deberes. A mi me tocó hacer una sobre turismo hace unos años, fueron 6 encuestas. Un coñazo pero es lo que hay. Debes hacerla. Así como te recogen la basura todos los días pues a ti te ha tocado eso. Igual que si te toca ser mesa electoral.



tú eres subnormal


----------



## esforzado (10 May 2022)

flarispogursio dijo:


> Esa web me parece que solo es válida para la administración. El resto (seguros, bancos, móviles, carnés...) me da que tampoco chuparán del padrón y se quedarán con la dirección antigua.



sí evidentemente... estamos hablando de la relación de un individuo frente a su amo el estado...

las actividades privadas (seguros, bancos, teléfonos, el club de tiro con arco, etc) son otro tema...


----------



## esforzado (10 May 2022)

rulifu dijo:


> Si. Es obligatoria. Como ciudadano tienes derechos y deberes.



no... como ciudadano lo que deberías tener son derechos y deberes* jurídicamente iguales *al resto de ciudadanos... 

lo que significa no tener más deberes porque mi nombre haya salido en vaya usted a saber qué sorteo, o porque tenga más éxito laboral y te de por clavarme más impuestos...


----------



## Dr. Oldman (10 May 2022)

Caí en esa trampa durante un tiempo hasta tal punto que me asediaban a llamadas a cualquier hora. Cuando digo cualquier hora, eran las 22:30 de la noche. Llego un día en que me pilló cabreado por un asunto y les dije que si me volvian a llamar de manera aleatorea los iba a denunciar por acoso, dado que era lo mas parecido. 
Desde entonces se acabaron las cartas, llamadas y pitos en vinagre.


----------



## gordofóbico (10 May 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> a ver... solo tocaba un poco los cojones...
> 
> pero... respecto a tu primera respuesta... todo eso no les vale... todo cambio de domicilio requiere empadronamiento y comunicación por separado a la seguridad social, hacienda, la dgt, etc... hace años habilitaron un página para hacerlo todo a la vez... no sé si seguirá funcionando Comunicación de cambio de domicilio > Bienvenido al Portal de Comunicación de Cambio de Domicilio
> 
> respecto a la segunda... uy... mal planteamiento... eso valía antes, cuando la administración tenía que obedecer a cierta idea de justicia, y la carga de la prueba no estaba invertida en un montón de asuntos... ahora si ellos dicen que mientes, mientes... son ellos mismos los que acusan, juzgan, sancionan, y cobran la sanción... luego, si tu quieres, y te sobra el tiempo y la pasta, siempre puedes acudir a la vía judicial...



la administración de este país es una puta mierda, así de claro


----------



## Jackblack (10 May 2022)

gordofóbico dijo:


> País de pandereta anclado en el siglo pasado...
> 
> - llega carta *certificada *a una dirección donde no vivo, a casa de los padres
> - no hay nadie
> ...



Rodaja de chorizo y viva vox???
Pero si vox esta plagado de chorizos igual...
Alerta por subnormal!!!


----------



## gordofóbico (10 May 2022)

No seáis tan duros, es mi primera carta certificada en toda mi vida, está claro que no hay que coger ninguna...


----------



## El gostoso (10 May 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Te recogen la basura todos los días porque pagas unos 30€ al mes por ello. Eso hay q sumárselo a toda la miriada de impuestos que pagamos por partida doble.



No le digas eso al SUBNORMAL, que colapsa.

Si a mí me llega me pajeo en la carta y la reenvío 

Si viene a casa a preguntarme abro con un cuchillo en mano

PUTAS MARICONAS


----------



## El gostoso (10 May 2022)

Semen para Miguelón 



gordofóbico dijo:


> No seáis tan duros, es mi primera carta certificada en toda mi vida, está claro que no hay que coger ninguna...
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1053452
> ...


----------



## Rocker (10 May 2022)

manottas dijo:


> Eso lo llevo practicando yo decadas. Las cartas certificiadas solo traen malas noticias. Multas, votaciones, citaciones judiciales, jurados, etc.
> 
> Cuando vivia en España meses antes de unas elecciones ya me lo olia.... Vivia en una ciudad particular con pocos españoles = a siempre me tocaba presidente de la mesa electoral asi que cuando veia la notificacion de correos ya sabia de que iba el asunto. Hasta que un dia que estaba mi madre de visita se le ocurrio la brillante idea de recoger una carta certificada al cartero. ¿Que era la puñetera carta?..... Presidente de la mesa electoral....
> 
> Tuve que ir hasta el juzgado y hablar con la jueza para no ir a la mesa electoral.



Yo no se porque siempre he tenido suerte, jamás me ha tocado estar en las elecciones en la mesa elctoral y a toda mi familia al menos les ha tocado alguna vez, jajaja , no lo entiendo. Cuando me empadroné en el otro piso de mis padres y nos mudamos a vivir juntos mi mujer antes novia, tampoco, y a ella le tocó dos veces estar y estaba empadronada en la casa de sus padres, a pocos km en el pueblo del al lado.
Lo primero que hice cuando vinimos a Londres fue cambiarme en el registro y así si quiero puedo votar a distancia desde aquí en las elecciones de España, que tampoco lo hago, pero ya no me pueden llamar para la mesa elctoral nunca, mientras siga aquí empadronado.

Trabajé menos de un año en el ayuntamiento donde residía, una villa pequeña de menos de 20.000 habitantes, y ese año tocaban elecciones municipales y regionales. Yo sólo tuve que imprimir las cartas y ensobrarlas para correos certificadas, en la parte de empadronamiento la chica que trabajaba ahí, sólo tenía que darle a un botón que te generaba el sorteo aleatorio con todos los ciudadanos del municipio. Fue gracioso porque al pasar una a una las fotopias de notificación por mis manos para ensobrarlas y ponerles la tarjeta de certificado de correos, vi que le había tocado a un amigo, pero no me hablaba con él decidí no avisarle de que le había tocado.

El proceso era el siguiente, las mandan a correos, y si vienen devueltas por no ir a recogerlas la gente, las devueltas las coge una persona del ayuntamiento al menos en el mío se hacía, y esa persona que era la encargada de llevar las cartas a correos y estar en archivo, era la de reparto iba casa por casa con un guardia civil a ver si podían contactar en la casa con la persona, varias veces durante distintos días, pero como lo hacen con un periodo de más de un mes de antelación raro es que no pillen a la persona en casa en turno de mañana o de tarde. 

Yo la verdad porque he tenido suerte, pero ahora como se el proceso, si alguna vez me llega a tocar ya se lo que hacer, hacerme el sueco. Si veo a la guardia civil desde la ventana yo no estoy en casa, jaja.


----------



## pulgarcitoo (10 May 2022)

Pues yo la haria encantado. Seria muy troll todo y ya no le cojerian más.


----------



## Nigury (10 May 2022)

Gracias por la información.

Esta claro que cuando enganchan a uno, se agarran a el como una garrapata y le frien a encuestas, cuando en realidad deberían ser aleatorias entre toda la población.


----------



## SolyCalma (10 May 2022)

Joder lo que cobra el hijo de puta de las encuestas


----------



## machote hispano (10 May 2022)

Que vergüenza de floro... Hilo multipage y nadie hace una encuesta... 

-¿cómo de guapo le parece nuestro presi? 

A) superguapo. 
B) guapísimo. 
C) mega guapo. 


-¿le parecería bien pagar más impuestos? 

A) sí, por supuesto. 
B) claro, que no falte gasofa al falcón ni jamones 5J a mi presi guapo. 
C) azótame hasta sangrar. 


-¿quién cree tiene la culpa de todo lo malo? 

A) la ultramegaderecha. 
B) Franco y la ultramegaderecha. 
C) Franco, la ultramegaderecha y lo que diga la Sexta, lo País, Forreras y Anita Pastón. 


. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 

*AVISO IMPORTANTE* : la encuesta es obligatoria, el castigo es gulag y/o eutanasia.


----------



## Sonico (10 May 2022)

gordofóbico dijo:


> País de pandereta anclado en el siglo pasado...
> 
> - llega carta *certificada *a una dirección donde no vivo, a casa de los padres
> - no hay nadie
> ...



estoy en tu mismo caso. Me llegó hace tiempo y pasé de ella y empezaron a acosarme telefónicamente tanto al fijo como al movil. Le pregunté al correo de mi localidad y me dijo que si estás obligado. Rellené la primera y ahora no paran de darme por culo tio. No sé que hacer estoy de estos gilipollas hasta los cojones. Además me llama un tio (funcivago) con voz afeminada diciendo que si he tenido cambios en la residencia que si ahora vive alguien más... y le dije que no se lo pensaba decir a él y le colgué y nada... siguen dando por culo. Ayuda.


----------



## Sonico (10 May 2022)

Totalmente de acuerdo contigo. Además le dije al que llamaba presionándome que estoy obligado y le dije que en estas tonterías nos gastamos los dineros... que vaya mierda. Encima, la encuesta era para ver que tipo de turismo teníamos por aquí y le dije que vengan a ver esto lleno de moros y basura en las calles. Que no me extraña que esto se vaya a la mierda.


----------



## undescontrol (10 May 2022)

Así es, yo según llegó la tiré a la basura y me volvió a llegar poco tiempo después y que si no la hacía me metían un multón.


----------



## imutes (1 Jun 2022)

gordofóbico dijo:


> País de pandereta anclado en el siglo pasado...
> 
> - llega carta *certificada *a una dirección donde no vivo, a casa de los padres
> - no hay nadie
> ...



¡Vaya putada!

Hay gente que recibe la carta sin certificar ni especificar que es obligatorio. Aún así y tras consultar a su asesor jurídico le confirman que es obligatorio. ¡Increible pero cierto!

Además parece que la encuesta es un infierno.









La pesadilla de las encuestas del INE. ¡No se te ocurra ignorarlas! - Redactor Freelance


Si has recibido una de las encuestas del Ine para rellenar... ¡No la ignores! Estas encuestas son obligatorias y si no respondes te multarán.




www.redactorfreelance.com





¿Puedes confirmar que es este tipo de encuesta?







¿Cómo se responde a algo así? Hay que tener en cuenta que no vale contestar a boleo porque incluir datos inexactos es falta grave.

¡Saludos!

.


----------



## Tercios (1 Jun 2022)

Es certificada? De lo contrario que la hagan un turulo y se la metan por el intestino.


----------



## Javito68 (1 Jun 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¡Vaya putada!
> 
> Hay gente que recibe la carta sin certificar ni especificar que es obligatorio. Aún así y tras consultar a su asesor jurídico le confirman que es obligatorio. ¡Increible pero cierto!
> 
> ...



Al menos vendra con un manual de instrucciones no?.

No obstante, troleas la encuesta, y si ellos saben si mienten o no, directamente que la rellenen ellos. 

Por cierto, 65 pavos por ir a una puta mesa electoral obligado. Cuanto dan por rellenar una mierda de esta? Porque el tezanos bien que cobra, pero al parecer el trabajo se lo hacemos lo demas, como el puto reciclaje!


----------



## imutes (1 Jun 2022)

Tercios dijo:


> Es certificada? De lo contrario que la hagan un turulo y se la metan por el intestino.



Parece ser que insisten: incluso llaman por teléfono.



Javito68 dijo:


> Al menos vendra con un manual de instrucciones no?.



Pues por lo que dicen en link no.









La pesadilla de las encuestas del INE. ¡No se te ocurra ignorarlas! - Redactor Freelance


Si has recibido una de las encuestas del Ine para rellenar... ¡No la ignores! Estas encuestas son obligatorias y si no respondes te multarán.




www.redactorfreelance.com





.


----------



## ussser (1 Jun 2022)

Fijas cita a una hora prudente y te aseguras de estar bien mamado para la ocasión. Sólo faltaría.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (1 Jun 2022)

Rompehuevos dijo:


> si es obligatoria pues a trolear se ha dicho



Eres de raticulin...SI

Te gusta ver crecer las flores bajo el mar...SI

Aún tiras el orinal por la ventana...SI

Votarías a Bildu en las generales y a Vox en las autonómicas...SI

Te confunde la noche...NSNC.

El troleo es tu amigo, amego.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (1 Jun 2022)

Nos la mandan al trabajo cada mes. 
Una vez, cambiaron algún parámetro en la carta y llamé. Me cogió una charo y para que cuadrara los datos, me hizo un sudoku que era para flipar. 
Conclusión, si ellos mismos no se lo toman en serio, les mando la estadística inventada, pero que les cuadre.


----------



## Javito68 (1 Jun 2022)

Armando Kasitas dijo:


> Nos la mandan al trabajo cada mes.
> Una vez, cambiaron algún parámetro en la carta y llamé. Me cogió una charo y para que cuadrara los datos, me hizo un sudoku que era para flipar.
> Conclusión, si ellos mismos no se lo toman en serio, les mando la estadística inventada, pero que les cuadre.



Aparte de que les cuadre para que te dejen tranquilo, el resultado es siempre el mismo: Antonio el narcisista es el mas wapo, la psoe lo hace todo bien, estamos otra vez en la champiñon league económica, la culpa es de franco o de putin.


----------



## javac (1 Jun 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¡Joderos en lugar de correos!
> 
> Buenísimo!
> 
> En este foro abunda la gente con sentido del humor. Algunos posts dan para memes o sketchs televisivos. Incluso si me apuras, para guión de cine.



Yo hice eso y me publicaron en el boe como ausente


----------



## gordofóbico (2 Jun 2022)

imutes dijo:


> ¡Vaya putada!
> 
> Hay gente que recibe la carta sin certificar ni especificar que es obligatorio. Aún así y tras consultar a su asesor jurídico le confirman que es obligatorio. ¡Increible pero cierto!
> 
> ...



de momento no sé nada más  , y ha pasado un tiempecillo...


----------

